# Has anyone actually used Printavo?



## tkhender (Jul 14, 2009)

Has anyone actually used Printavo. I can't seem to find any solid reviews.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I popped on during the initial trials. I didn't renew. It wasn't what I needed and I wanted a more comprehensive quote to production to invoicing solution. I couldn't stomach the monthly fee either. All things fair, I have never found I liked online solutions to most things there are still to many limitations on what a site can actually do compared to local based programs.


----------



## tentimesover (Mar 1, 2012)

Our shop uses it. It's really helped us because we take so much of our work home. 

Great support, great layout, really helps our workflow around the shop. Multiple users can log on in the shop and complete tasks and update processes as they go.

So far I have nothing bad to say about printavo. Bruce always gets back to me quickly on any of my comments or questions.

Definitely worth a look!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Printavo works well. I use it for one of my shops (DTG Printing) and I have not had many problems with it. Bruce has worked directly with me to add features I needed to help make the software work better.

As always, any software can be improved and may not work for everything but so far LBCSP has been happy with it.


----------



## susu (May 20, 2011)

Hegemone said:


> I popped on during the initial trials. I didn't renew. It wasn't what I needed and I wanted a more comprehensive quote to production to invoicing solution. I couldn't stomach the monthly fee either. All things fair, I have never found I liked online solutions to most things there are still to many limitations on what a site can actually do compared to local based programs.


what program are you using


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

T-Works Manager. Its not well supported but at the price there is absolutely nothing comparable. Printavo is a solid option and for some and well worth the reasonable monthly fee. I can trouble shoot computers so the support thing isn't bothering me much. When I first did the tworks demo I was totally lost but that was before I understood my workflow and had a well rounded understanding of pricing. Once I played with Printavo and also invoices2go on my iPad I had advanced enough to know what tworks was doing. I really like the idea of Printavo and it's got reasonable options but again it's apples to oranges here.


----------



## Vanekkkkk (Jun 26, 2014)

I tried to use this software. It's cool but inventory management is definitely needed. Plus support of Russian language at least in invoices would be very helpful!


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

If you guys need help, feel free to reach out - We've added tons of updates since '14!


----------

